# please help - weird lumpy texture to eyelids



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm seriously very depressed right now and just want to cry. i have always had the odd millia around my eye - small white bump. however when i was just applying some face cream near the window i noticed the following on my lids. lots and lots of small flesh coloured dots on my lid which are also on my inner eye near where my nose is. hoepfully you can see in the pic what i mean. what the freak is it? i used to have big issues regarding spots on my face... so bad that i had to see a psychiatrist because spots were ruling my life. and now i feel like i'm almost at breaking point.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2010)

Lou, don't be desperate!

I would visit a dermatologist or a cosmetologist - they can tell you what to do!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks hun.just spent the past twenty minutes crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's weird because these spots don't feel lumpy at all. sadly i don't know if we have dermatologists or anything in the uk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i can't go to the dr tommorow because my assistant manager isn't at work so i'll have to wiat until thursday


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 13, 2010)

i think if you have to zoom that close to see them, you shouldnt let them ruin your life, the average person will not notice them on you..

but go and see a dermatologist

i've done a quick search for you and there is a dermatologist at lincoln county hospital called Dr Neill Christopher Hepburn.

                                 Phone1:                                          *01522 573412*

                                                              Phone2:                                          *01522 573680*

i got this information from doctoralia uk

Dr. Neill Christopher Hepburn Dermatologist

or surely you could ask your GP to refer you to some one?

pls dont let it get you down lou,


----------



## bis (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with Banana, most people will not see it. Deep breaths and relax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you recently changed your skincare?
I second the idea with the dermatologist, or alternatively have you asked your aesthetician about it? They know a lot about skin as well. 

Don't let it get you down, you are gorgeous, no matter what.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 13, 2010)

I know milia can be caused by putting too heavy moisturizers around the eyes. Maybe try a lighter eye cream for the area?

I hope it works out for you Lou


----------



## Meisje (Apr 13, 2010)

You are beautiful! Seriously, people won't notice that. Someone would have to be pressing their face up to yours and concentrating really hard to see it, assuming they were staring at you looking specifically to see that. And don't worry --- nobody does that!

Every single person has some detail they wish was different, but please don't let it make you miserable. I used to obsess over that sort of thing but a few years ago I just let go of it all --- and it was a huge weight gone. I'm much happier now.

Do you ever go out without makeup on and are you comfortable that way? I think every woman should be. Makeup is great, but so is your bare face, teeny bumps and all. Love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks for finding the derm in lincoln banana! i shall be calling my normal dr today but if they can't help then will call him. i just kept crying and crying last night. a combination of memories of how i used to be like and how i let this kind of thing wreck my life.... i don't want to be like that again. i have put make up on today for work but i feel so depressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and only over the past 4 months or so have i been going out to work and stuff with a naked face.... now i feel like i can never show it again


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 14, 2010)

If its milia i always put a damp cloth in the microwave for 20 seconds then i place it on my eye and over the next couple of days it should disappear!  It always works for me.  I notice when I use heavy cremes and excessive rubbing it comes out.  I hope you feel better soon doll


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

^ i shall try this trick tonight. i'mstill so upset. i have a dr appointment for 4pm tommorow so hopefully they can tell me what is going on


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)

i was lying in bed last night thinking about this! yes sad i know, i swear i read some where that UDPP can sometimes give people bumps on their eyes like this. is that what you use lou? could a break from that help?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i was lying in bed last night thinking about this! yes sad i know, i swear i read some where that UDPP can sometimes give people bumps on their eyes like this. is that what you use lou? could a break from that help?_

 
omg seriously?! i use it about 4-5 times a week!! i shall start investigating....


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you use a thick eye cream around the eye or moisturiser around the eye? Eye creams should be really thin and light in texture and only applied to the bone beneath the eye not actually around the delicate tissue of the eyes. But don't worry too much. I'm sure if you stop using products such as moisturiser, eye cream and mineral oil based foundations they'll go away.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mixxi* 

 
_Do you use a thick eye cream around the eye or moisturiser around the eye? Eye creams should be really thin and light in texture and only applied to the bone beneath the eye not actually around the delicate tissue of the eyes. But don't worry too much. I'm sure if you stop using products such as moisturiser, eye cream and mineral oil based foundations they'll go away._

 
i never use moisturiser on my eye area, i have a clarins eye gel that i use but that is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am even wondering if the small amount of foundation that i use on my lids may have blocked my pores? i use revlon colourstay and use a tiny bit on my lids to even out the colour.... then udpp as always and then a paint pot and then shadow. but i have been doing this combo for many years..... maybe it is too much???


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)

i cant find the thing i read about udpp, maybe i dreamt it?

i'm sure i read it on here!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i cant find the thing i read about udpp, maybe i dreamt it?

i'm sure i read it on here!_

 
i've been trying to look for it too. even googling it but nothing seems to come up. maybe i should give udpp a rest though just in case for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i know i must sound completely mental to people, but i honestly feel depressed and stressed over this so much. i had a panic attack last night and couldn't sleep. years ago when this happened when i got acne it was like something switched in my brain and i felt like my face was contaminated with dirt which was giving me the spots. now i feel like the same thing is happeneing with my eyes. even though i always remove my make up carefully each day. and i'm always sanitary with my make up and brushes


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)

you have spoken to nick about this i presume? (nick is your hubby no?)

go and see the GP and see if he/she can refer you to a dermo, to put your mind at rest

to be honest hun, its not that noticeable even at the magnified size you've shown us on here, but giving the products a rest for a while might be a good idea. have u started using anything new recently?

i dont like the idea of you being so sad


----------



## n_c (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheer up Lou, I'm sure your Doc will get it all sorted out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But like I said earlier, try not use anything on lids for now.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





you have spoken to nick about this i presume? (nick is your hubby no?)

go and see the GP and see if he/she can refer you to a dermo, to put your mind at rest

to be honest hun, its not that noticeable even at the magnified size you've shown us on here, but giving the products a rest for a while might be a good idea. have u started using anything new recently?

i dont like the idea of you being so sad_

 
yeah i've spoken to nick about it all. he's good at calming me down and stopping me going back to my ocd ways with it all. 

thanks everybody for your support here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it means alot


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope your doctors appointment goes well today


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

the dr has given me a perscription for some tablets to clear up the bumps. he told me it was the same bumps i used to get on my forehead so should clear up with the pills. so this makes me feel much better


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm so happy Lou. I think we've all been worried about you.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 15, 2010)

yay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hope it clears up quickly for you lou


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been given a perscription for 3 months worth of pills, however they will only let me take one months worth at a time because they fear that i will try and take too many at once... did that many years ago. plus i have to go back to the dr each month to make sure that mentally i am doing ok too. so at least things are starting to look up a little for me.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to hear you're feeling better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope the little buggers will go away very soon!


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 5, 2010)

Errr.......those bumps aren't normal?! I have them between my eyebrows and where you have them. They've always been around so I never thought it was strange. Maybe I should see a derm. Glad to hear you received prescription. Hope it chases them away.


----------

